
Smaller Cities Are Luring High-Tech Talent - ohjeez
https://www.wired.com/story/how-smaller-cities-trying-plug-brain-drain/
======
bediger4000
The title on the article is "How Smaller Cities Are Trying to Plug America’s
Brain Drain". Why did this post get a headline rewrite, a rewrite that
arguably changes the meaning of the original headline, and does not match the
article's content at all.

A quote from the article: "Between 1940 and 1980, the wage gap between poorer
cities and richer cities in the US actually shrank, according to research by
Penn State economist Elisa Giannone." Unfortunately, the article fails to
follow up on what happened around 1980 (say, 1975-85) that caused this. What
policy(s) changed? What technological or sociological developments contributed
to this? It seems like this article concentrates on the outcomes that follow
from workers making rational economic decisions: taking high-paying jobs, or
demanding more money for in-demand skills, rather than trying to give a
context for workers entirely rational, market-driven response to the context.
Seems like an odd gap.

